# Breeding Blondinettes?



## Jamil0808 (Aug 29, 2013)

Is it true that if you breed two blondinettes of the same colour, the chicks will be mismarked? I've heard this but I wasn't sure if it is true. Also I've been told black blondinettes with a little bit of lace on them are rare, is this true?


----------



## gsstage2 (Jul 2, 2009)

> Is it true that if you breed two blondinettes of the same colour, the chicks will be mismarked? I've heard this but I wasn't sure if it is true. Also I've been told black blondinettes with a little bit of lace on them are rare, is this true?


Nope on the mis marks, Blondinettes will breed true as long as the genetics in the parents are not ridiculous crosses. As far as your second question, not sure what you mean, but when you say "a little bit of lace" I assume meaning the bird is all black and that is not rare. If you mean very light lacing to none as in the bird is almost white, still not rare. Both have their place in stock birds though and can make very good breeders.


----------

